# Share Your Recipes for a Chance to Win a Huge Prize Package from Classic Hostess!



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

*This giveaway has ended. Thank you to everyone who entered--the recipes are all wonderful and we'll be publishing many in our recipes section. Thank you as well to Classic Hostess for donating such an amazing prize. They have many wonderful items so check out their site!*

*The randomly chosen winner is....MrsKoehn! You will be notified by email. Congrats!!!*










*Have a tasty and healthy recipe you'd like to share? Post it on this thread for a chance win a delightful prize package from our friends at Classic Hostess AND to have it considered for publication in Mothering's food section!*

*What You Can Win*

One lucky winner will be chosen randomly on Sept 6th to win the entire prize package from Classic Hostess shown below. Value is over $250.



*Ceramic Bakeware Set*

The lime green 9 piece ceramic bake ware set is a must have for any serious chef that appreciates style and color too. Each individual piece can be used for baking, cooking, microwaving, serving, and storage.



*Dublin Crystal 4 in 1 Cake Plate with Dome*

Breathtaking and surprisingly versatile, this footed dublin cake dome is specially designed to be used for a variety of functions. By simply combining the dome lid and plate in different ways, the cake plate reverses to a four compartment tray with an attached bowl. Turn over the dome and voila! a beautiful punch bowl appears.



*Happy Birthday Dessert Plates*

Happy Birthday, one of our most beloved collections, featuring hand-drawn, topsy-turvy cakes, is a perfect for celebrating family occasions. Set of 4 assorted dessert plates, gift boxed. Made of refined porcelain. Microwave and dishwasher safe.



*Ceramic White Cookie Jar*

Elegant and attractive, it is a practical way to display your cookies or any baked delicacy in style. This elegant cookie jar with tight-sealing lid features an interchangeable pineapple motif and includes a dry erase marker.



*2 Gallon Beehive Beverage Dispenser with Stand*

Have your guests buzzing around this glass beverage dispenser to serve themselves some water, iced tea, lemonade, sangria or any favorite drink. No bees in the hive, but the bees on the wrought iron stand give this drink dispenser an authentic and fun look.



*Doodle Placemats*

The dinner table is a great place to "draw" the family together. With our adorable set of 4 place mats, your guests can personalize their dining experience. They will have both kids and young adults sketching, sharing and playing. Set of 4 with 8 washable markers.

*About Classic Hostess*



Classic Hostess is a celebration of stylish serveware and glamorous glassware that sets the standard for excellence in entertaining. From Beverage Dispensers, Cake Stands to the GG Collection, find innovative and inspiring Home Decor.

Classic Hostess also carries dazzling collections of dinnerware, Pitchers and barware, flatware and even Ravenscroft Decanters. Whether you need a dispenser for summer iced tea batches, a crystal cake stand for a special birthday, or champagne flutes to toast a celebration, Classic Hostess has got you covered!

*How to Enter*


First, either "like" Classic Hostess on Facebook and/or follow them on Google +.
Then, following the guidelines below, post your own recipes to this thread. You may post as many recipes as you like but each should be in a separate post. Each will count as a unique entry into the giveaway.

*For an Additional Entry*


Share this giveaway with friends and then post a separate response letting us know that you did.

*Recipe Guidelines*

Every recipe shared here that meets our guidelines will be considered for publication in the recipes section of Mothering.com so that other moms can easily find it in the future! If your recipe is published your username will be credited and you will be notified. *Recipes must be your own or that of a friend or family member and shared with permission.*

All recipes should contain the following:


A full list of ingredients and ingredient amounts
Clear directions for preparation and the number of servings
Relevant special notes (ie gluten-free, vegan or perfect for those with nut allergies)
A photo (this is optional--recipes with photos will not be given preference but we encourage them when possible)

All recipes are welcome and we'd especially love to publish recipes that include one or all of the following elements:


Wholesome
Frugal
Fun to make with kids
Easy/fast to prepare
Great for school lunches/snacks
Festive
Great for freezing
Use fresh, seasonal ingredients
Vegetarian
Vegan
Gluten-free
Allergen-free

*Rules*

Giveaway ends at 11:59 PM PT on Sept 9th. All members may submit recipes for publication consideration, only residents of the US and Canada will be entered to win in the giveaway. Please read the full rules before entry.

Image credit: Nick Nguyen


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

*Only logged-in members can post responses and enter the giveaway, but you can become one in the blink of an eye! (We offer both easy Facebook Connect and new account registration, the choice is all yours.)*

*Once you have signed up, just post your recipe below!*


----------



## Monica S (Oct 31, 2012)

[*Disclaimer*: I can't enter the contest since I am a staff member, but wanted to share this cool recipe that I'm really proud and excited about. Y'all should try it! I gave a lot of these to my friends to try out and they all loved it!]

*Raw Vegan Energy Bars*

A few weeks ago I made my first batch of energy bars!! I'm really proud and happy with the result. Unlike traditional bars that are too dry and too sweet, this one's moist, a bit tart from the apricots (key ingredient for taste, btw!), a bit bitter from cocoa nibs, a bit spicy from ginger. The amounts below gave me about 20 bars - which I wrapped in cellophane and store in the freezer. The recipe is inspired by recipes I read in this book, but doesn't follow them identically. I just used whatever I had in the house and improvised. If you like more tart things - this will be right up your alley. I eat one every morning on my way to work and one in the evening before I hit the gym.



*Ingredients:*


1/4 cup ground flaxseed
1/4 cup hempseed (protein-filled - one of the best way for vegans to get their protein) 
1/4 cup cocoa nibs (I ground these a bit in a coffee grinder - they add a nice crunch and bitter taste) 
2 cups chopped soaked dates (make the mix more mushy and moist rather than dry and chewy) 
1/4 ground walnuts
1/4 sesame seeds
1 cup coconut flakes 
1 cup chopped dried apricots (I'd love to try dried cherries as well - the apricots give this mix its tart flavor) 
1/2 golden raisins
1/2 cup almond flour
1 lemon juice & zest
fresh grated ginger 
agave nectar (a few tea spoons) 
2 spoons of coconut oil (essential ingredient to tie everything together into a doughy texture)

*Directions: *

Put all ingredients in a bowl and mix them all together. I mixed mine with my hands. It can get messy. Shape it in a log, cool it in the fridge or freezer for a while so it can solidify a little, then cut it into shapes of desired thickness and wrap each individual one in either waxed paper or cellophane. Store them in the fridge or freezer.

If anyone else ends up making it, let me know how you liked it! I'd love to hear your feedback! Also, if you have variations of these ingredients or recommend to use others, please let me know. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's my recipe for Super Mama Lactation Cookies! (dairy free)



*Super Mama Lactation Cookies*

1 1/2 c whole wheat flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp baking soda
1 rounded tsp kosher salt
3/4 c almond peanut butter*
3/4 c butter*, softened
1 c flax
3 T brewer's yeast
1/3 c water
1/3 c sugar
2/3 c brown sugar
2 tsp vanilla
2 large eggs
10 oz chocolate chips*
1 3/4 c oats*

Preheat oven to 350 F

1) Combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon and salt in a bowl.

2) In a large bowl, beat almond butter, butter, sugar, brown sugar, vanilla, brewer's yeast, flax and water until creamy.

3) Gently add in eggs.

4) Gradually beat in flour mixture.

5) Add chocolate chips.

6) Gradually add oats.

Place spoonfuls of dough onto greased baking sheets pressing down with the back of the spoon to flatten a bit.

Bake 12 minutes.

*Couple ingredient notes:

- Almond or Peanut butter, I've tried both and like them either way
- Oats: I use GF whole oats, just don't use quick oats
- Butter: I use earth balance, because we are dairy-free, but you can use regular butter in the same quantity
- I use Enjoy Life Mega chunk chocolate chips (dairy free)
- You could add nuts if you like that sort of thing


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a family favorite, and is also dairy-free - and very quick!



*Chicken, Carrots and Couscous*
(4 servings)

3/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger 
1 tsp Kosher salt
1/2 tsp freshly ground pepper 
6 carrots, thinly sliced on the bias 
2 c chicken stock
1/2 c water
1 c couscous 
2 c coarsely shredded chicken 
3 tbs olive oil 
1/2 c sliced almonds 
1/3 c dried dates or raisins 
4 scallions, white and light green parts only, sliced 
1/2 c chopped fresh cilantro

1) Bring stock and water to a boil in medium saucepan. Add 1/2 tsp of the cinnamon, the ginger, salt and pepper. Add the carrots and cook until just tender, approximately 6 minutes. Drain the carrots, reserving the cooking liquid.

2) Place the couscous and chicken in a medium bowl; pour the hot cooking liquid on top. Stir and cover tightly with plastic wrap and let sit 5 minutes.

3) Heat the olive oil in a medium skillet, medium heat. Add the almonds, currants, scallions and 1/4 tsp cinnamon and cook, stirring, until the almonds are toasted. Stir in the cilantro.

4) Fluff the couscous and chicken with a fork, then divide among 4 bowls. Top with the carrots and sprinkle with the almond mixture.


----------



## LorienIslay (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Bean Brownies (can be made vegan and gluten free)

1 (15-20 oz) can plain black beans, drained and rinsed (the recipe works fine with either size of can so I go with whatever is available on sale)
3 eggs OR, for vegans, either 'flax eggs' OR three canned peaches ( 6 peach halves mashed with a fork)
3 T coconut oil or other vegetable oil but coconut oil is most delicious!
1/4 c cocoa powder
1 pinch salt
1 t vanilla
3/4 c white sugar
1 t baking powder
1 t (heaped) instant espresso powder (look for it at your local Italian grocery store -- so worth it!)
1/2 c quality chocolate chips or chopped semisweet chocolate (I use Callebaut)
1/4 c walnuts, chopped (I usually make one pan with walnuts and two without since I don't like them)

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Lightly grease 8x8 baking dish or muffin tin or mini muffin tin (I liked the pan brownies the best though the bite-size are cute and great for kids).
3. Mix black beans through espresso in a food processor. 
4. Pour mixture into a baking dish. 
5. Sprinkle on chocolate chips and/or walnuts. 
6. Bake for 30 minutes or until top is dry and starting to pull away from the sides (if using the mini-muffin size, reduce cooking time by five minutes).

Especially if you use the mashed peaches for binder instead of the egg, these brownies are chock-full of fibre, but they taste as good (or better!) than a conventional brownie. I love taking these for potlucks as most vegan desserts aren't appealing to kids. If you use appropriate brands of cocoa and chocolate, they can even be gluten free which is also great for a potluck. As good as they are fresh, they are seriously better the second day 

The recipe is a mashup of a bunch found on Pinterest.


----------



## LorienIslay (Oct 21, 2012)

I shared on my Facebook


----------



## teenagreena (Jul 12, 2008)

*Lemon Chia Seed Muffins*



This is a grain-free, dairy-free all around healthier version of the traditional lemon poppy seed muffins. The addition of coconut oil, almond flour and chia seeds make it a healthy treat rich in protein, healthy fat and omega-3 fatty acids. Kids love these muffins for their flavor. Mom's love them because they are healthy and they keep the kids going for a while!

*Ingredients:*

3 eggs (preferably organic and pasture-raised)

1/3 cup melted extra virgin coconut oil

¼ cup honey

1 tablespoon lemon zest (2 small or 1 large lemon)

2 tablespoons lemon juice (2 small or 1 large lemon)

2 ½ cups almond meal or flour

½ teaspoon salt

½ teaspoon baking soda

1 tablespoon chia seeds

*Procedure:*

· Preheat oven to 325 degrees

· Line muffin pans with muffin/cupcake papers or squares of parchment paper..

· In a large mixing bowl, beat the eggs

· Add coconut oil, honey, lemon zest, lemon juice and beat until well combined.

· In a separate bowl, combine the flour, salt, baking soda and chia seeds.

· Add the dry ingredients to the wet ingredients and mix well.

· Spoon the batter into the muffin cups, filling them to the top.

· Bake at 325 degrees for 20-3- minutes until golden brown.

*Yield*: 9 muffins

* Options*:

· Double the recipe and freeze the muffins for future use.

· This recipe can be used to make a loaf or coffee cake by doubling the recipe and using a loaf pan or square baking pan and increasing the baking time to 1 hour until toothpick inserted comes out clean.

· Coconut flour can be substituted for part of the almond flour. About 1 Tablespoon of coconut flour per ¼ cup of almond flour.

*Source*: Tina Green, Natural Chef

*Cost Per Serving:* $.78/muffin


----------



## zimsmom (Aug 9, 2013)

This is one of those dishes that hits the spot.









*Captains Chicken*

4 chicken legs (drum and thigh)
1 large can whole peeled tomatoes
1/4 cup raisins
1 onion chopped
1 teaspoon curry powder

Sauté the onions in a 12" pan that has a lid. When the onions are soft, add the chicken. Brown chicken on a medium high heat. When both sides are a light brown, add the canned tomatoes, raisins and curry.
Cover and simmer for an hour or longer, until chicken pulls easily from the bone. Adjust the curry, add salt to taste.

Serve with rice and a side salad for a delicious meal.
It tastes even better the next day!

Gluten free, casein free, soy free, corn free


----------



## namontoya (Oct 19, 2011)

*Black Bean and Quinoa&#8230;Burger?*

For picky, I mean, moody eaters, especially!

Makes 4 adult burgers and 3 baby burgers (or 6 adult burgers)



These are our go-to burgers when we're not actually having burgers. They are great to freeze and are a breeze to make. They're also fun to make with your kids. We have them for dinner or I bring them along in our bento for lunch. The only thing is that these are addicting!

Happy cooking! Happy Eating!

*You'll need:*

1 C dried black beans, soaked

1 1″ piece of kombu

1 bay leaf

1 t ground cumin

1/2 t ground coriander

1/2 C cooked quinoa

1/2 C walnuts, finely chopped

1/2 C finely shredded carrots (1 medium sized carrot should suffice)

1 small red onion, chopped

1/4 C parsley, finely chopped

3 T extra-virgin olive oil

Sea salt

Freshly ground pepper, to taste

*To make:*

1. Cook off the beans. Drain and rinse and add beans to a soup pot with enough water to cover. Add kombu and bay leaf and let boil on high heat for 10 minutes. Skim the foam off as often as needed. After 10 minutes, reduce heat to medium, add cumin, coriander and a nice, solid pinch of sea salt. Partially cover and cook for 50 minutes or until beans are very tender. When done, drain (reserve some liquid, just in case) and mash with a potato masher.

2. Add the rest of the ingredients to the beans and mix well. (Optional: You could refrigerate the mixture at this point to let is set and get firm before making patties, but it's not necessary.) Form 6 even patties.

3. Heat 1/2T of oil in a saute pan over medium-high heat. Cook burger about 5 minutes on first side or until golden brown, then flip burger and cook for another 4-5 minutes.

4. Serve on a roll or pita (when in Rome, right!) and top with your favorite burger toppings. I also like to serve it over an arugula salad with avocado. YUM!

5. Enjoy!


----------



## namontoya (Oct 19, 2011)

*Grilled Lemony Kale*

Makes 1-2 bunches



This is such an easy and delicious way to get some greens in at any meal. Yes, breakfast too! Another great thing about this recipe is that it's a great way to get the little ones into greens. They're crunchy and crispy and the flavors of the olive oil, lemon and salt are irresistible even to little and young palates!

*You'll need:*


1-2 bunches of kale (depending on how much you want to end up with)
3 T extra virgin olive oil
2 T fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 healthy pinch of sea salt or my new staple Himalayan pink salt
Freshly ground black pepper, optional
1 t lemon zest (from an organic lemon), for garnish
*To make:*


Turn the grill on and keep setting to low.
Wash and dry the kale leaving the leaves and stems intact. Then drizzle with olive oil and turn to coat the leaves. You don't want to use too much oil or the leaves will simply get limp.
Add lemon juice, salt and pepper if using.
Arrange the leaves to line up next to each other on the grill. After about 2-3 minutes, turn leaves over. You may need to do this a couple of times until you reach your desired level of crunchy to wilted ratio.
When done (5-6 minutes, really), remove and place in a bowl. Garnish with lemon zest.
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy all summer long!


----------



## namontoya (Oct 19, 2011)

*GF Cherry Chocolate Chip Cookies*

Yields 24 cookies



These delicious bits of sweetness came to me from a good friend while I was postpartum. They are super easy to make and quite good for you as they are just the right amount of sweet with such little sweetener actually used. They are also gluten-free, but you wouldn't know it!

*You'll need:*

1/2C organic butter (1 stick), softened

1/4C coconut or date sugar

2 large organic eggs

1 t vanilla extract

1C almond meal or hazelnut meal

1C Brown Rice Flour

1/3C oat flour

1 t baking powder

1/2 t baking soda

1/2 t sea salt

1/2 C semi-sweet chocolate chips (or more if you want them chocolatey)

1/2 dried cherries, roughly chopped

a handful of pepitas (pumpkin seeds)

*To make:*

Preheat oven to 350 and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. In a food processor, add butter and coconut sugar and process until creamy (about 30 seconds should do it). Add the eggs and vanilla and process to blend.

2. Add the almond meal, rice flour, oat flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt and process until dough forms.

3. 2 options: 1. You can add the rest of the ingredients and pulse to blend. This will break up the chocolate chips and make chocolatey 'streaks' in your cookies. Or 2. Place dough into a bowl and using a rubber spatula, incorporate the chocolate chips, cherries and pepitas. (I go with the first option because it's easier and there's less to clean&#8230;every little bit helps when you've got a 5 month old to look after!)

4. Make walnut size balls (I use a heaping tablespoon as my measure) and press down lightly on each one. Bake for 12-15 minutes or until golden brown. Let cool completely before digging in!

5. Enjoy!


----------



## namontoya (Oct 19, 2011)

*Kingdom Date Truffles*

Makes 20 ridiculously amazing truffles



Say hello to your new favorite, super easy and very impressive desserts. They're also a great dessert for kids as there is no added sugar. The kids will also REALLY enjoy rolling these with you!

*You'll need:*

2 C pitted dates, roughly chopped

1/4 C cacao powder

1 T ground flaxseeds

1/4 C unsweetened shredded coconut, separated

1 T coconut oil (+ more for rolling truffles)

1/4 t cinnamon

1/2 t vanilla extract (optional)

For coating:

1/4 C unsweetened shredded coconut

1/4 C hazelnut meal (or crushed hazelnuts)

1/4 C sesame seeds

*To make:*

1. Place all the ingredients in a food processor and begin to process. It will be noisy and tough to break up the dates, so it'll take some time. Add 1 T of water at a time to help loosen it up, but do so slowly so the mixture doesn't get too wet or sticky. If it does (it happened to me), add more coconut and a touch more cacao powder.

2. Refrigerate mixture for 20 minutes or so before rolling into little truffles.

3. Put some coconut oil on your hands before rolling. Measure about a scant T and roll away. I ended up with 20 exactly&#8230;kind of lucky I think, but of course it'll depend on how large or small you roll them.

4. Coat the truffles in your desired coating or mix and match. Then refrigerate for about 30 minutes or longer. Just let them sit at room temp for a few minutes before serving.

5. Enjoy!


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Love all of these so far! Keep them coming!


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

*Chicken Bacon Ranch Wraps*

Serves 4 adults or 2 adults and 4 children

Prep 30 min, plus chicken and bacon cooking times (I use left overs)

4 Burrito size tortillas, sprouted or flour

2-4 tsp Chipotle mayo

2-4 tsp Ranch dressing

Salt and pepper to taste

2 free range chicken breasts, grilled and sliced

4 strips nitrate free bacon, cooked

8 long leaves Romaine lettuce

2 Roma tomatoes, sliced the long way

1 avocado, sliced

Opt. Fresh jalapeno, sliced the long way

About 1 oz shredded cheese

Warm tortillas, slice chicken and veggies. Spread 1/2-1 tsp each sauce 3/4 of the way down the center and one side of each tortilla. Layer chicken, bacon, and veggies in order listed. Salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle a bit of cheese. Fold the bottom up snugly, then roll the filled side toward the center, tuck the "flap" under. May grill on a fry pan under a press if desired. Slice in 1/4 or 1/2 for small hands. Can secure with toothpicks or pretzel sticks.

You can easily use gf tortillas and use meat/dairy/eggless alternatives. We're gf/ egg free/ dairy free and use a lot of our garden produce. So yummy! Experiment with your garden/CSA/farmer's market produce for variety. Little ones enjoy layering the foods on the tortillas, the older will like to help chop the veggies. Perfect to use up bits of left overs and not heat up the summer kitchen!


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

Shared via FB, liked Classic Hostess.


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

*Guacamole Dip*

Serves 4 adults or 2 adults and 4 children

Prep about 15 minutes

2 ripe organic avocados

1-2 organic garlic cloves, minced

1 medium organic tomato, diced

2 tsp fresh lemon juice (concentrate works in a pinch)

2 tablespoons organic sour cream (plain yogurt, mayo, or whole milk may be used or to go dairy free, omit entirely)

1 tsp fresh cilantro, minced

1/4 teaspoon cumin

salt and pepper to taste

Mash all ingredients together with a fork or whip up in a food processor. Yes, it's that easy and it's SO GOOD. If there happens to be any left over, cover with parchment or plastic completely touching the top layer of dip to keep from blackening. Serve with tortilla chips, on tacos, sandwiches, wraps, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

*Grilled Chicken/Beef*

Serves as many as you desire

Total time about 5-6 hours though your work is about 20 min total

Meat to marinate - I do a whole value size pack of chicken or grilling meat at a time and either use in various recipes or freeze.

1/2 cup prepared Italian dressing (for about 3 lbs chicken breasts)

1/4 tsp chili powder

1/4 tsp turmeric

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp onion powder

1/2 tsp cumin

1/2 tsp salt

1/2 tsp pepper

1 tsp oregano

Mix all ingredients (except meat) in a large bowl. If doing multiple types of meat, use separate bowls and marinate mixes. Add meat and coat well. Cover well and refrigerate 4 hours to overnight. I have even divided my meat up in Ziplock bags when I buy it and marinate it before I freeze it. That's a lovely time saver if you know you're going to be grilling soon. Fire up the grill to about medium temp (mine said 300 and was fine). Grill on both sides until meat juices run clear. Let set 5 min before slicing. This is great in the above posted wraps, in fajitas, in chicken salad, on a sandwich, or just plain and cold from the fridge.


----------



## butterflyrouge (Sep 2, 2013)

Lentil Herb Soup

1 bag dried lentils,rinsed and drained

1 onion, chopped

2-3 sticks of celery, chopped

2-3 carrots, peeled and chopped

2 tablespoons olive oil

4 cubes of chicken or vegetable bouillon

OR

about 6 cups of vegetable or chicken broth

1 tablespoon dried parsley

OR

2 tablespoons fresh parsley, minced

1/2 teaspoon dried thyme

1/2 teaspoon dried sage

1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

1 bay leaf

salt and pepper to taste

In large pot, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add onions and saute until transparent around the edges, about one minute. Add lentils and broth or bouillon cubes. If using bouillon cubes add enough water to cover the lentils. Add vegetables and bring to a simmer. Add herbs and reduce heat, simmering the soup till the lentils and vegetables are soft, about two hours. Add more water as it cooks out, stirring from time to time. Season with salt and pepper before serving. Makes about 8 servings.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

I love to make sushi, its easy to make a healthy meal using leftovers.

Stina's BLT Sushi

1 sheet seaweed / nori
1 cup leftover brown rice (any kind will do)
2 strips of bacon, cooked
1/3 tomatoe, sliced thin
1-2 tbsps wasabi mustard
1/3 cup daikon sprouts
1/4 an avocado, sliced thin

1 kale leaf, rough chopped.

Working on a sheet of plastic wrap, get your hands damp with water and gently distribute the rice over the bottom 3/4 of the nori. Line up your ingredients on the non-rice part of the nori. Stack them neatly on top of one another. Roll the un-riced part of the nori over the ingredients, taking care to keep it tight and contained.

When the nori has encased all of the ingredients, use the plastic to help you continue rolling until all the rice is encased in what looks like a seasweed pipe. Lay the plastic over the roll and with a sharp knife that has been dipped in water, slice the roll into 8 equal segments. It helps to clean the knife between cuttings. Remove the plastic and serve.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Did I mention I love, love, love sushi? I keep nori in the pantry for a quick, easy leftovers lunch.

Stina's French Sushi

1 sheet seaweed / nori
1 and 1/3 cup leftover white rice (any kind will do)
3oz smoked salmon

1 pickled apsaragus, sliced in half

2T brie (the creamy inner part, no rind  )
1/4 an avocado, sliced thin

4-5 spinach leaves.

Working on a sheet of plastic wrap, get your hands damp with water and gently distribute the rice over the bottom 3/4 of the nori. Line up your ingredients on the non-rice part of the nori. Stack them neatly on top of one another. Roll the un-riced part of the nori over the ingredients, taking care to keep it tight and contained.

When the nori has encased all of the ingredients, use the plastic to help you continue rolling until all the rice is encased in what looks like a seasweed pipe. Lay the plastic over the roll and with a sharp knife that has been dipped in water, slice the roll into 8 equal segments. It helps to clean the knife between cuttings. Remove the plastic and serve.


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

There's still a couple of days left to enter this giveaway. If you haven't shared your recipes post them below!


----------



## butterflyrouge (Sep 2, 2013)

Easy Apple Pie

4 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored and chopped into 1-inch pieces

2 Golden Delicious apples, peeled, cored and chopped into 1-inch pieces

1/2 cup sugar

1 tablespoon lemon juice

1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon nutmeg

1/4 teaspoon allspice

pinch of salt

3 tablespoons flour

1 package deep-dish pie crust

2 tablespoons butter, chilled and cut in 1/2 pieces

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In large bowl combine apples, sugar, lemon juice and spices. Mix well. Add flour and salt, mix thoroughly. Separate the two pie crusts in the package. Fill one apple mixture. Scatter the butter pieces on top. Carefully remove the remaining pie crust from its foil pan and arrange it on top of the filled pie crust. Pinch the edges together. Using a sharp knife, slash the top of the pie a couple of times. Bake at 350 degrees for about an hour. Serves 8-10.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Here's a recipe I shared in a Mothering holiday dishes article several years ago. Just thought I'd share it again.

Eid is a day of grand celebration for the Muslim world. There are two Eids. The first, known as Eid Al-Fitr, follows the month long fast of Ramadan. The second, Eid Al-Adha, is celebrated on the tenth day of the month of Dhul Hijjah, following the Hajj, or Pilgrimage.

Because the Islamic calendar is based on lunar sightings, the dates of Eid do not fall on the same Gregorian calendar dates. This year the Eid Al-Adha will occur in October.

There is a wide range of customs and traditions that mark the Eid celebrations in various countries. Though there are public festivities, it is looked upon as a day of family gathering and visiting of neighbors, and of giving charity to those in need. The day starts with a special Eid prayer, either in an open field or in a main mosque. It is usually followed by a celebratory meal at the home of the eldest member of the family. Sweets are served to all guests and one of the most popular in many areas around the Muslim world is Ma'mool.

Ma'mool

Ingredients
2 cups flour
1/2 cup farina
1/8 tsp. ground cardamom
1/8 tsp. ground nutmeg
Dash ground cloves
1 cup butter, softened (butter is traditional for the recipe but I prefer coconut oil, which gives it a nice flavor; Earth Balance works good too)
2 Tbs. water
1/4 tsp. rose or orange blossom water
1/4 cup chopped nuts of your choice or dates
1 Tbs. sugar, if using nuts (optional)
Powdered sugar

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.
To make the pastry mix the flour, farina, cardamom, nutmeg and cloves. In a large mixer bowl cream the butter. With mixer at low speed add half the flour mixture and combine well. Add remaining flour mixture, sprinkling the water, and the rose or orange blossom water in until dough is well mixed. Cover the dough and chill while you prepare the dates.

If using nuts for the filling, combine the nuts with the 1 Tbs. sugar if desired.

Using a cookie mold, take a ball of the dough, place it into the mold and press into the center to make an indentation. Place a teaspoon of the dates/nuts into the indentation and bring the dough over the dates to cover. Press lightly to seal the dough over the dates. Repeat to form 12 cookies.

Bake in the oven for 30 minutes until golden brown. Let cool and sprinkle with powdered sugar.

Note: If you are unable to find farina in your area, simply use 2 ½ cups of flour.


----------



## butterflyrouge (Sep 2, 2013)

Sundried Tomato Salad

1 bag of mixed salad greens rinsed and patted dry

1 bag of spinach leaves, rinsed and patted dry

1 8.5 oz. jar sundried tomatoes, cut in 1/2 inch pieces

OR

1 3.5 oz.bag sundried tomatoes, cut in 1/2 inch pieces

3 tablespoons sunflower seeds

1 teaspoon dried dill

2 strips of cooked bacon, crumbled (optional)

1 bottle Italian dressing or favorite vinaigrette

1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese for garnish

Combine salad greens, spinach, sundried tomatoes, sunflower seeds, dill, and bacon in a large bowl. Toss with dressing to taste. Garnish with cheese. Serves 10.


----------



## fmorris28 (Aug 23, 2012)

One of the great things about being part English is getting to taste an authentic English trifle. I've loved this since I was a kid, and so has everyone else I made it for! It's great for a frugal dessert that not only you, but the kids can enjoy making (omit liquor if serving to children). It's fun, quick, easy, and doesn't take ages to make! This recipe usually gives meeh about 5-10 servings..depending how big your pieces are.



Ingredients

1/2 pound cake in your choice of flavour

1 serving Bird's Custard (or any ready made custard or vanilla pudding)

2 cans fruit cocktail or your choice of freshly sliced fruits

1 package Strawberry or Orange Jell-O

3 to 4 tbsp sweet sherry or Jamaican Rum (for extra kick)

Cool whip or whipped cream

Cut pound cake into medium sized pieces and place in bottom of large trifle bowl or large serving bowl. Place cut pieces and place in bowl add both cans of fruit cocktail on top of pound cake pieces. Pour sherry or Rum on pound cake and let soak while preparing the Jell-O. Once the Jell-O is prepared pour it all over the pound cake and make sure it's all covered. Place trifle in the fridge long enough for Jell-O to set. Prepare custard according to package, and let cool slightly, but not too long or else it will get thick. Pour custard over the entire trifle and let it disperse. Once again, refrigerate until the custard has set. When ready to serve add whipped topping and fresh fruit or almond flakes to garnish. Yum!


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Homemade granola

Ingredients
3 cups oats
2 cups coconut chips

½ cup chopped dried white raisins
1 cup chopped dried cranberries
1/2 cup coarsely chopped raw walnuts

1/4 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons walnut oil
3 tablespoons real maple syrup
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon pink salt

Directions
Arrange the racks in the center of the oven and preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.

Toss the oats, coconut chips, berries and nuts in a large bowl. Whisk together the brown sugar, oil, maple syrup, vanilla, and 1/4 teaspoon salt in a second bowl. Stir everything together so it is evenly coated.

Spread in an even layer on a rimmed baking sheet. Bake until golden and brown, 15 minutes, rotating the baking sheet tray halfway through baking and stirring the granola with a spoon so it will cook evenly. Remove from the oven and put in a large bowl so it will stop cooking. Let cool before serving.

Makes four breakfasts for two adults and two toddlers.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Dutch babies

2 eggs

1/2 cup whole wheat flour

1 cup milk

1/8 teaspoon salt

1 Tablespoon butter

maple syrup for serving

berries for serving

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Melt butter in an 9 in ch cast iron pan in the oven.

Whisk all ingrediants together in a bowl. Pour into hot pan.

Bake for 15 minutes or until a toothpick in the middle will come out clean.

Serve immeadiately topped with syrup and berries.

Feeds two adults and two toddlers or three not very hungry adults.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Garden Cheese And Nut Trays

Ingredients
olive oil

2 good sized zucchini
1 tablespoon butter, melted

1/4 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
1/4 cup coarsely ground almond flour (you can make your own in any blender but I looooove my vitamix for this part).
1/8 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions
Preheat the oven to 475 degrees.

Coat a baking sheet with olive oil.

Cut the zucs into 1/4-inch thick round "tray" shaped slices. In one bowl, toss the zucchini trays with the melted butter. In another bowl, mix the Parmesan, almond flour, salt, pepper. Dip each tray into the Parmesan mixture, coating it evenly and press the coating on to make it stick. Carefully place trays in a single layer on the oiled baking sheet.

Bake the "trays" until browned and crisp, 25 to 30 minutes. Remove with spatula. Serve immediately.


----------



## jallen12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gluten-free, dairy-free waffles

2 c. gluten free oats
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. freshly ground nutmeg
2 tsp. baking powder
3 eggs
2 tbsp. coconut oil ( or any oil will do)
3 c. of non-dariy milk (rice, soy, coconut will all work)
1 medium ripe banana

Combine oats, cinnamon, nutmeg, and baking powder in a blender and blend until oats become a flour consistency. In a separate bowl combine eggs, oil, milk and banana. Mix the dry ingredients with the wet ingredients. Fire up the waffle iron and be sure to oil it well, as these will stick if you don't. Enjoy! Tip for extra fluffy waffles: separate the egg whites from the egg yolks and beat the egg whites until stiff. Add egg yolks to recipe with other wet ingredients. After combining wet and dry ingredients add the stiff egg whites and hand-stir to incorporate, then on to the waffle iron. Enjoy!


----------



## jallen12 (Sep 5, 2013)

I shared on my facebook page


----------



## chispita (Jun 15, 2011)

My grandma's spinach pie

- 500g frozen spinach

- One of those round containers of cream cheese

- Parmesan cheese (optional)

- Medium sized onion, chopped small and sauteed till translucent

- Salt and pepper

- 2 eggs: separate one yolk, and mix the other egg and the extra white

- Filo dough / pate brisee / quiche crust - some kind of dough that won't be too heavy for both a top and a bottom

- Butter

Preheat the oven to 350 F.

Mix the spinach, onion, cream cheese, parmesan cheese, eggs (not the reserved yolk). Salt and pepper to taste. Assemble as a pie on a buttered container (dough on bottom of container going up sides, then filing, then dough top) - and make sure the top layer of dough has a vent hole; I also punch holes with a fork in a few places to avoid bubbles. Paint with the reserved egg yolk.

Bake for 30 minutes or until the dough is done and golden.


----------



## mrsgail (Aug 5, 2013)

Super-Moist Bran Muffins (makes 12 muffins)

This recipe is so easy and versitile. I can whip up a batch in 10 minutes easy, and shower while they bake. Everywhere I bring them, people want the recipe. They also freeze well, and last well (and stay moist) when in a covered container. I added both grated apples and blueberries to the batch I have right now.

Preheat oven to 375

1 c. wheat bran

1/2 c, oat bran

1 c. flour

1 c buttermilk (I typically put 1 T white vinegar in a glass measuring cup, and fill it the rest of the way with milk and heat it for a few seconds until it gets thick--its cheaper)

1 t. baking soda

1 t. baking powder

1/2 t salt

1 egg

1/3 cup applesauce (or veg oil)

1/2 c. brown sugar (also delicious with honey instead)

1/2 t. vanilla

Your choice of fruits & veggies. My favorites to add are:

~1 large granny smith apple grated

~2 large carrots grated

~1 medium zucchini or yellow squash, grated

~1 c. blueberries

~mashed banana

~raisins (I would add another fruit/vegetable to make them more moist)

~Mix brans and buttermilk. Let stand for 10-15 minutes.

~Beat applesauce, sugar & vanilla. Add to bran mixture.

~Sift together flour, soda, baking powder and salt. Add to buttermilk mixture.

~grate desired fruit/veggie

~Mix together until just blended.

~Grease muffin tin, or add muffin liners

~spoon approx. 1/3 c. batter into each muffin liner

Bake 15-20 minutes at 375.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Real Men Eat Frozen Chicken Burritos

(title is Dh's idea, he could live on these)

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts

4 large onions, chopped

2 leeks, chopped

4 cups white wine

1/2 cup soy sauce

1/2 cup brown sugar

1 Tablespoon salt

1 egg

1/4 water

24 flour tortillas

Combine first seven ingredients in a large baking pan. Cover with tinfoil. Bake for 1 hour or until chicken breasts are easy to pull apart.

Meanwhile, cover a rimed baking sheet with tinfoil, and whisk egg and remaining 1/4 cup water.

Cut or shred chicken into bite sized peices and mix with the onion/leek/sauce on bottom of pan.

Spoon about 1 cup of the chicken mixture into each tortilla, and wrap like a burrito. Place onto prepared pan. Do this for all 24 tortillas. Place baking sheet in freezer for 12-24 hours. Remove burritos from pan and place in freezer bags.

Makes 24 servings.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Frugal "Apple" Pie

Filling:

3 large baseball bat zucchini or 4 medium zuchini, peeled, seeds removed, and cut into 1/4 inch squares

1 cup maple syrup

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup molassas

1 tablespoon lemon juice

1 teaspoon cinnamon

1 teaspoon nutmeg

1 teaspoon cardamon

1/8 teaspoon salt

3 tablespoons flour

crust:

1/2 cup crisco

1/2 cup flour

topping:

1/2 cup flour

1/4 cup crisco

1/2 cup brown sugar

1 tablespoon cinnamon

1 tablespoon cardamon

directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

In large bowl combine filling ingredients. Mix well. Set aside.

In a small bowl cut the topping ingredients together and set aside.

Rub risco on the bottom and sides of a pie pan. Pat flour on top. Pur filling into pie pan. Sprinkle topping on top.

Bake at 375 degrees for 45 minutes. Serve without telling anyone what kind of "apples" you used so no one notices, or feel free to brag about your new awesome dessert resources.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Easy Pea Salad

1 12 oz bag frozen peas, thawed and drained

1/2 cup dried cranberries

1 small scallion, chopped

1/2 cup walnut peices

2 T mayonaise

1 T sugar

2T white balsamic vinegar

Combine first four items in a large bowl.

Mix mayo, sugar, and vinegar in a small bowl to make a dressing, then pour over the salad.

Serves 2 for lunch or 6 as a side dish or 8 in a buffet with lots of other salads


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Easy Gluten free Ceasar Salad

1 head romaine lettuce, chopped

3 ounces parmesan chese, grated

1 cup toasted pecans

1/2 cup gluten free ceasar salad dressing

2 cups leftover cooked chicken breast, chopped

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Enjoy.

Serves 4 not too hungry adults or 2 starving parents late at night


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

shared


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Crazy Moon Salad

1 head of iceburg lettuce, cut into 10 wedges

40 cherry tomatoes

1 cup sesame coated cashews

1 bunch of green onions, finely sliced

1 cup blue cheese crumbles

blue cheese salad dressing

balsamic vinegar (preferably the good kind from the farmer's market)

Arrange wedged pointed up on salad plates. Also put 4 cherry tomatoes on each plate.

Drizzle with balsamic vinegar and blue cheese dressing.

Sprinkle cashews, onions, and cheese on top, distributing evenly.

Serves ten starter salads for a party. Cut into 4 wedges for a main dish.

Gluten free, frugal, and perfect for a party.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Kids Halloween Pasta

4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
4 eggs

2 ounces squid ink

NOTE:

Do not have kids wear anything irreplaceable during this process. Its quite messy.

Directions
Mound the flour in the center of a nice big countrtop space. Make a well in the middle of the flour, then add the eggsand squid ink. Using a fork, beat together the eggs and ink and start to add the flour starting with the inner rim of the well. As you add the eggs, keep pushing the flour up to retain the well shape. This is a good job for a small kitchen helper. The dough will come together when about half of the flour is successfully added.

Start kneading the dough with both hands. Mostly using the palms of your hands, or those of the small helper. Add more flour, in 1/2-cup increments, if the dough is too sticky. Once the dough is coming togetehr well, remove the dough from the counter. Lightly flour the counter and continue kneading for 3 more minutes. The dough should be elastic and a little sticky. Continue to knead for another 3 minutes, remembering to dust with flour when necessary. Wrap the dough in plastic wrap and set aside for 20 minutes at room temperature. Roll using a pasta machine, starting thicker and getting it as thin as you want. We prefer to shape them like fettuccine, long flat noodles, because those are the easiest to make and the most fun.

Fun to make with kids. Frugal. And makes an excellent party dish.


----------



## monkypanky (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are my two favorite breakfasts:

Chia Pudding: Stir 3 Tbsp chia seeds into 1 cup soy or almond milk. Stir well. Add a splash of vanilla. Sweeten to taste with agave, honey, xylitol, and/or stevi. Stir occasionally until the mixture gels into a tapioca-like mixture (about 15 min). If too thick, thin with a little more soy or almond milk. Stir in a handful of raspberries, blueberries, or chopped peaches or strawberries.

Mango smoothie: Chop up two ripe mangoes and freeze them, or use about 1/2 bag of frozen mango chunks. Add frozen mango to a blender with 2 cups of water and 1/2 bunch of parsley (stems and all). Blend until smooth. Variations: add a few Tbsp. of hemp seeds or a little coconut oil before blending; replace the water with water kefir.

So easy and delicious!! Both of these recipes will fill you up and provide sustained energy to get you through a busy morning.


----------



## SouthernStormy (Apr 20, 2008)

Mama's Shepards Pie

Ingredients:
1 head of Caulfilower
1 lb of ground beef
1 lb of cheddar cheese
1 can of tomato sauce
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp seasoning salt

1- Brown ground beef, drain, mix in tomato sauce and spices. Place in a square casserole dish
2- Cut cauliflower head into small pieces (1 in or so). Boil until tender
3- Mash Cauliflower by using a potato masher or putting into blender
4- Place mashed Cauliflower on top of ground beef.
5- Shred Cheddar Cheese and sprinkle on top of mashed cauliflower (to your liking, I like a thick cheesy layer, you may not).
6- Put in oven at 350 until Cheese is melted.

Cut into squares and serve warm. Serves 6

_gluten free and primal
_


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

gluten free Salmon spagetti

4 debonned salmon fillets, 4-8 ounces each (I do 4 ounce when its girls night, 8 if DH is here as fish is only halfwy meat  )
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
4 cloves garlic, crushed
5 tomatoes, diced
2 16 ounce cas of tomatoe puree
Salt
1 1/2 cups salmon or fish or chicken stock
Crushed red pepper flakes
black pepper

10 sprigs cilantro, leaves chopped
4 to 5 sprigs fresh Italian parsley, leaves chopped
Cooked rice noodles, for serving

Place a large saute pan over medium-high heat, add the oil and garlic, and heat until the garlic starts to turn golden. Toss in the fresh tomatoes, add salt to release any water, and let cook about 10 minutes. Add the canned tomatoes and stock and reduce for 15 minutes. Add the crushed red pepper and black pepper, to taste, and cook for another 2 minutes. Add the salmon fillets and chopped herbs and cook for 2 minutes. Add the noodles, cook for 1 minute more to warm the noodles up, then serve immediately.

Gluten free


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow. I am LOVING all of these great recipes. Thanks everyone!

I have extended this through the weekend to give everyone one final chance to get their submissions in and will announce the winner early next week.


----------



## butterflyrouge (Sep 2, 2013)

Mexican Chef Salad

1 lb. lean ground beef or turkey

1 medium onion, finely chopped

1 package taco seasoning

1 can kidney beans, drained

1 bag of mixed salad greens

1 large tomato, diced

1 medium cucumber, diced

1 medium avocado, cut in 1/2 inch pieces

1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

(Optional dressing of your choice)

Salsa of your choice

Tortilla chips of your choice

Brown ground beef and prepare according to seasoning directions. Toss remaining ingredients in a large bowl, except salsa and chips. Top with ground beef. Serve with salsa and chips. Serves 6.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Favorite Macaroni And Cheese

1 pound cooked sprouted macaroni noodles

2 cups cubed white cheddar cheese

2 cups frozen peas, drained and rinsed

4 hardboiled eggs, chopped

4 T sour cream

4 T mayonaise

1 T brown sugar

pinch salt

Combine ingredients in a large bowl. Serve within 48 hours, a great make-ahead party dish.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Presto Pesto
(I don't know what I did but the formatting is funny now. Anyway, this one is fun to do with a tollder who likes to be incharge of turning the machine button on and off)
6 ounces basil leaves
1 clove of elephant garlic, peeled and trimmed
1/3 cup almonds
1/4 cup romano cheese
1/4 cup olive oil
2 T warm water
Place basil, garlic, nuts, and cheese in a food processor. Have a toddler push "pulse" until finely chopped. Scrape down the sides with a spatula. Slowly add the oil, and then the water, with the motor running. Serve right away or put into a jar and pool oil on top, keeps for months that way


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Ginger Noodle Salad

1 pound cooked white macaroni noodles

2 cups cubed tillamook cheddar cheese

2 cups frozen corn, drained and rinsed

4 pickled eggs*, chopped

2 T grated ginger

4 T heavy cream

4 T mayonaise

1 T brown sugar

1 T soy sauce

pinch salt

pinch of chinese five spice

Combine ingredients in a large bowl. Serve within 48 hours, a great make-ahead party dish.

* to make pickeld eggs, first, make hardboiled eggs, and peel. Then put in a bowl of half vinegar and half water in the fridge for 4-24 hours. You can add sliced onions / garlic / herbs to the liquid to make it taste a little different.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Dinosoaur eggs

12 hardboiled eggs

5 drops green food coloring

1 cup vingear

3 cups water

1 bunch scallions, sliced

2 cloves garlic, sliced

6 T mayonaise

3 T mustard

Combine food coloring, vinegar, water, scallions, and garlic, in a bowl. Peel eggs and place into bowl.

Let sit for 2-24 hours.

Slice lengthwise, and remove inner yolks. Combine mayo, mustard, and yolks in a small bowl, mixing until smoooth. Scrape int oa plastic bag, seal, and cut off one end. Pipe yolks back into the dinosaur egg shells.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Dragon Eyes

Dinosoaur eggs

12 hardboiled eggs

5 drops green food coloring

1 cup vingear

3 cups water

1 bunch scallions, sliced

2 cloves garlic, sliced

6 T green wasabi mayonaise

3 T mustard

1/4 cup black seasme seeds.

Combine food coloring, vinegar, water, scallions, and garlic, in a bowl. Peel eggs and place into bowl.

Let sit for 2-24 hours.

Slice lengthwise, and remove inner yolks. Combine mayo, mustard, and yolks in a small bowl, mixing until smoooth. Scrape int oa plastic bag, seal, and cut off one end. Pipe yolks back into the dinosaur egg shells. Pat black sesame seeds into one spot on each yolk area. Serve within 72 hours.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Spicy Corn Salad

1 12 oz pkg frozen corn, thawed

1 bell pepper, chopped

1 bunch green onion, chopped

4 T sour cream

1 bunch fresh dill, finely chopped

1 T cyanne pepper (change to black pepper if serving at a party where small children will have access to the salad bar)

Combine all ingrediants ina bowl. Can be made up to 3 days ahead.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Simple Pear Breakfast

2 cups chopped pears

2 cups chopped apple

2 cups raspberries

1 T white balsamic vinegear

1 cup yogurt

Combine all ingrediants ina bowl. Can be made the night before, goes well with granola


----------



## mphillips (Jul 17, 2013)

Simply Peanut Butter Cookies

Makes about 30 cookies

1 Cup Natural Peanut Butter (salted - add 1/4 t salt if using unsalted)

1 egg

1 Cup Sugar

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees Fahrenheit. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Stir together the peanut butter and the egg, then add the sugar and stir until thoroughly combined.

Roll into small walnut-ish sized balls and place on prepared baking sheet. Flatten slightly with the back of a fork.

Bake for 10-15 minutes, until the cookies are puffed in the center and only slightly beginning to brown around their edges.

Remove from the oven and cool completely before removing from the cookie sheet, or they will fall apart.

Try not to eat them all







!


----------



## mphillips (Jul 17, 2013)

Everyday Chocolate Pudding

*or Super Fudge Pops

Serves 4-6 generously as pudding

Makes quite a few frozen pops

1 16oz package silken tofu

2 large handfuls (about 4 oz) baby spinach (washed)

1 large overripe banana

1 ripe avocado

6 pitted dates

3 heaping tablespoons cocoa

1/4 teaspoon salt

honey to taste

(a touch almond milk or other dairy free milk - i like to use dairy free because dairy products make it difficult for our bodies to absorb the iron from the spinach)

Place all ingredients (in the order listed) into a blender. Pulse until the spinach has blended well - adding a bit of the dairy free milk if needed. Continue to blend until everything is incorporated and it looks just like chocolate pudding. Taste and add honey according to your preference for sweetness. Serve it to your chocolate loving kiddies (or adults)! If making Fudge pops, pour into desired popsicle molds and freeze for at least 6 hrs - overnight is best.

I love serving this to my picky toddler who will currently rarely eat fruits or veggies for me unless I find a way to disguise them - but who would eat nothing but chocolate if I allowed her to! She frequently asks for "chocolate pudding".

I have also added other fruits when I feel like it - feel free to play, just remember to taste as you go!


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Warm Rainbow Salad, vegan, DF, GF, kid-friendly

serves 4-6

Ingredients:

2 bunches of kale/chard or other greens, or mixture

1/2 purple cabbage

4 medium carrots

1 medium sweet onion, diced

1 each red and yellow peppers, diced

~2 Tbsp oil- I've used both coconut and bacon fat (the bacon fat is yummier.)

1 cup yellow raisins

2-3 Tbsp of Bragg's apple cider vinegar

stevia/sweetener to taste

salt/pepper to taste

1. Prepare the greens. De-stem and wash, and blanch in boiling water for 3 minutes (longer for tougher greens), plunge into ice water and cool quickly, squeeze water out as much as possible ("Chard ball!" screams my 5 year old with glee.) Chop into pieces.

KIDS: Stem the greens, prepare an ice bath, set the blanching timer, help squeeze the cold water out of the greens, chop greens with a plastic "lettuce" knife.

2. Saute. Add bacon fat or coconut oil to a large skillet over med/high heat, add diced onion and peppers. While these are becoming translucent and fragrant, grate cabbage and carrots.

KIDS: Wash the carrots and cabbage, experiment with the grater.

3. Finish. Add greens and raisins, apple cider vinegar, and about 1/4 cup of water. Test greens to see when they start to get tender. Add more water if necessary. Add a bit of sweetener to taste, as well as salt and pepper. Add cabbage and carrots, wait for all ingredients to warm again before turning off the heat. It's better if the cabbage and carrots retain some crunch.

KIDS: Add raisins to the skillet, add vinegar and 1/4 c of water. Be a kale taste-tester.

That's it! I wish I had a picture, but I've never thought to take one. It is pretty, though, and can be eaten warm or cold.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Zucchini and Carrot Frittatas (or "Frisbees", as my 5 year old insists.) DF, kid-friendly

serves 4-6

2 medium to large zucchinis

3 medium to large carrots

1/4 cup finely diced sweet onion

3 eggs

1/4 tsp salt

1/4 tsp pepper

a bit of sweetener of your choice (we use stevia)

1 Tbsp oil, plus more for the griddle

~1/3 cup panko or homemade breadcrumbs, very fine

1. Prep. Grate zucs and carrots, dice onion.

KIDS: Wash zucs and carrots, experiment with peeler or grater.

2. Mix. Whisk eggs, add salt, pepper, oil, sweetener. Add zucs, carrots, and onion, mix.

KIDS: Learn to crack eggs. Mix things without sloshing out of bowl.

3. Cook. Heat griddle over medium heat, grease well. Stir in panko- more if necessary to make a batter that will hold the egg. Shape with your hands, slap on the griddle.

KIDS: Collect the toppings you like best.

We like these with these toppings:

yogurt

apple sauce

maple syrup

homemade hucklecherry jam


----------



## butterflyrouge (Sep 2, 2013)

No-Bake Creamy Berry Pie

1 large container of strawberry yogurt

1 container frozen whipped topping (like Cool-Whip)

2 cups fresh cut-up strawberry pieces

1 graham cracker pie crust

In a medium bowl combine first three ingredients, mixing well. Spread in pie crust. Place in freezer about an hour, or till set. If it freezes too hard, allow to soften a few minutes before serving. Serves 6-8.


----------



## jess707 (Jan 11, 2013)

Baked Oatmeal Breakfast Casserole

wholesome & nutritious, easy way to have warm breakfast made ahead of time for busy mornings

Ingredients

5 cups rolled oats

4 Tbsp yogurt or buttermilk (for soaking oats overnight)

Enough water to cover by 1-2 inches

2 cups milk (a combo of almond, coconut and dairy works great)

1/3 cup coconut oil or ghee, melted

1/3 cup granulated sweetener (i use sucanat or rapadara since it's the least processed)

1 tsp salt

1 Tbsp cinnamon

6 eggs

2 tsp baking powder

1 Tbsp vanilla

1/2 cup shredded coconut

*1 cup fresh or dried fruit, chopped (fresh strawberries or apples work well, any dried fruit also works well - if using fresh, keep pieces on larger side so they don't fully disintegrate)

*1 cup nuts of choice, chopped

Cinnamon Sugar or shredded coconut for topping (optional)

Method

1. Mix oats and yogurt or buttermilk in a large bowl with water. Soak either overnight (for a denser oatmeal-type dish) or for at least 24 hours for an Oatmeal Cake (lighter and fluffier)

2. Drain oats (no need to rinse)

3. Add remaining ingredients except fruit and/or nuts, putting in baking powder and eggs last.

4. Mix well.

5. Fold in fruit and nuts.

6. Pour into greased 9 x 13 baking dish (i use coconut spray since it's easiest - regular coconut oil or butter or ghee would also work well)

7. Top with cinnamon sugar or shredded coconut if desired.

8. Bake in a preheated 375 degree oven for 40-45 minutes, or until the middle of the cake is set.

9. Serve either warm, with additional Cinnamon Sugar, nuts or fruit on top - we especially like it with plain yogurt on top with a drizzle of honey or maple syrup or eat at room temperature like a cake.

10. Store in the refrigerator in a closed container.

11. Reheating tips - I reheat mine on a cast iron skillet, gently heating both sides in a bit of ghee/butter or coconut oil - you can also do it in a toaster oven

*This recipe is extremely flexible in what you put into it and these quantities are approximate for personal tastes - I have done it with chocolate chips and lots of coconut to make it more dessert-like and you can try any fruit and/or nut combo you want to make it different every time so feel free to experiment!


----------



## cubits (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's my Lentil Soup.

It's vegetarian and gluten free:



3 cups of dry red Canadian lentils

8 cups of water (sometimes I use a cup or two of chicken stock if I have some around)

1 glug of olive oil

2 stalks of celery with leaves

1 peeled yam

3 peeled carrots

8-10 cloves of garlic

2 large shallots or onions

1 bay leaf

2 teaspoons of sea salt

1/2 teaspoon of thyme

1/2 teaspoon of freshly ground pepper

red wine vinegar

http://cubitsorganics.com/2013/05/gentle-lentil-soup/


----------



## LorienIslay (Oct 21, 2012)

Kale Chips

super easy and kids eat them without asking the ingredients 

One large bunch kale

1t black pepper (fresh cracked is best)

1t sea salt

1T olive oil

1. wash kale and spin/pat dry with paper towel

2. tear into 2" x 2" pieces and de-rib

3. put kale in large mixing bowl

4. pour over oil, sea salt and pepper and toss until all leaves are coated

5. spread leaves onto cookie sheet in a thin layer

6. cook in a 350C oven for 15 minutes or until chips are crispy

If you like spicy, you can add a pinch of red pepper flakes to the salt and pepper -- ROAR!


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

Vegan Comfort Food that evokes old timey recipe! This is a fun Sunday dinner that evokes grandma's chops, mashed potatoes, and gravy! You must do steps one and two before cooking the recipe to have everything prepared for Sunday (one day make gluten ball and soak, next day marinate, next day cook).

*Gluten Chops with Mashed Potatoes and Miso Gravy.*

*Ingredient List:*
Gluten:
Whole wheat flour (This recipe uses a lot of flour, as when you are done you will have "chops" that are 1/3 the size of the dough ball you originally made. If you are feeding a large family, use a 5# bag)

Water

Marinade:
Vegetable Broth

Tamari or Bragg's Liquid Aminos

Liquid Smoke

Cumin

Mashed potatoes:

Potatoes

Vegan Fat of choice (margarine, oil)

Garlic
Milk of choice (soy, rice, almond)

Gravy:

Onions

Mushrooms (optional)

Veggie Broth

Miso Paste

1. Make gluten: Use fresh-as-possible whole wheat flour. Make into a non-sticky dough ball (just water and flour) and immerse in water (enough to cover it) overnight. The next day, rinse out starch and bran (you can place a cheesecloth down in the sink as you rinse if you wish to keep the bran for other purposes) until you are left with a rubbery blob of gluten (it will be about 1/3 of the ball's original size).

2. Make marinade and marinate chops: Cover with veggie broth, mixed with tamari or Bragg's Liquid Aminos, liquid smoke, and some cumin to taste. Marinate overnight.

3. Sunday Dinner time:

a. Boil potatoes. Mash them with your favorite fat (vegan margarine, olive oil) and milk (rice, soy, etc). I like to add garlic to mine.

b. Pan fry gluten into chop-sized pieces in oil of choice. Gluten chops will brown slightly. Remove from pan and keep warm while you prepare gravy.

c. Prepare gravy. Saute onions and mushrooms. Add veggie broth and simmer with miso paste to taste. Thicken with corn starch solution (1 T cornstarch to 1 c water). Pour gravy over potatoes and chops and serve.

It sounds more complicated than it is. While the days out prep requires advance planning, the total cook time is one hour (because potatoes take so long to cook) but hands on-time is like 30 minutes tops. It is delicious! We serve this with a green veggie.


----------



## Oceana Magee (Sep 8, 2013)

I use this recipe for a quickly prepped dinner. It's gluten free.

Crusted Chicken with sauce

3 boneless skinless chicken breasts

1 C corn flakes, crushed

2 T oil

1 egg, beaten

italian herb blend and freshly chopped garlic to taste; paprika if desired

1 t salt

1 C pasta sauce

2/3 C shredded cheese...Parmesan works well

Combine the salt, garlic, herbs, and crushed corn flakes. I crush the corn flakes with a rolling pin. Prepare the chicken by rinsing, drying and then cut each breast in half. Preheat oven to 350degrees. Dip each piece of chicken in the egg, then in the corn flake mixture. In a cast iron or non-stick skillet over medium heat, fry each coated chicken piece until lightly brown; chicken will finish cooking in the oven. Transfer chicken into oven-safe baking dish, or use the cast-iron pan, and top with the sauce and cheese. Place in preheated oven for 25 minutes or until cooked thoroughly. Serve with salad, steamed vegetables, and quinoa or polenta....or anything that sounds yummy!


----------



## MamaShug (Sep 8, 2013)

TEMPEH SLOPPY JOES---Vegan, gluten free


8 oz Regular Tempeh, crumbled (not all varieties are gluten free but a lot are)
1 small onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 Tsp Chili powder
1 Tsp cumin
2 Tbsp soy sauce (can also use tamari or coconut aminos)
1 Tbsp Molasses
2 Tbsp Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2 Jar strained tomatoes (about 1 ½ cups)
1 ½ cups grated carrot
Salt and pepper
¼ C. Oil
Buns or crusty bread (or gluten free bread)

Heat oil in a heavy sauté pan on medium high heat. Add tempeh and cook until it's crisp and golden. Add onions and bell peppers and sauté until soft and translucent. Cook garlic until fragrant and add spices. Sauté for 2 minutes or so. Add tomatoes and other spices and liquids, simmer for 20-30 minutes or until thick. Season with salt and pepper. Serve on toasted buns.You want it to lose most of it's liquid and remember it will be even thicker once it has cooled some.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Shared with friends!


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Grilled Sesame Zucchini, vegan

4 medium zucchini, quartered lengthwise

3 Tbsp sesame oil

1 Tbsp olive oil

2 Tbsp Bragg's liquid aminos or soy sauce

a splash of rice vinegar

Prepare marinade in a 9x13 pan.

Add quartered zucchini.

Halfway through marinating time, flip zucchini to their other sides.

(Best if left to marinate all day, but I've done as little as a 1/2 hour.)

Grill for about 8 minutes on a hot grill, flipping occasionally. (Not you, the zucchini.)

Good alongside burgers instead of fries.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Easy DF Fudgsicles

serves 4

1 can heavy coconut milk

~1/4 cup chocolate syrup of your choice

Mix.

Pour in molds.

Wait impatiently while they freeze.

Delicious! The coconut milk is so fatty that you don't get an icecube on a stick, but rather a flakey creamy bit of chocolately goodness.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Summer Veggie Ratatouille with Sausage

serves 6-8

1 lb mild italian sausage

3 Tbsp cooking oil of your choice

1 large eggplant, cut into bite sized pieces

1 large white onion, diced

2 peppers, diced

3 med zucchini, bite sized pieces

4 or 5 big tomatoes, chopped

2 bay leaves

2 tsp oregano

2 tsp basil

1 tsp salt

1 tsp pepper

1. Brown sausage in large stock pot

2. Remove sausage with tongs/slotted spoon, set aside.

3. Depending on how fatty the sausage was, add a bit more cooking oil and add the eggplant. Cook for about 10 minutes, until eggplant is getting soft.

4. Add onions and peppers, cook until translucent.

5. Add zucchini, tomatoes, spices, seasoning.

6. Cook until bubbly, add sausage back in.

Serve over slices of baguette or fried polenta. Top with parmesan cheese and/or fresh basil.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

liked classic hostess on facebook.


----------



## butterflyrouge (Sep 2, 2013)

Roasted Lemon Chicken

*gluten free

1 whole chicken, giblets removed, rinsed and patted dry

1 whole lemon

olive oil for drizzling

lemon pepper

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Place chicken in baking dish. Pierce lemon 2-3 times and place in the cavity of the chicken. Drizzle chicken with olive oil and sprinkle generously with lemon pepper. Bake for about 20 minutes per pound, plus 15 minutes. Serve with rice or potatoes. Serves approx. 6, depending on size of chicken.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Stina's Salad

1 head red cabbage, cute up and chopped fine

3/4 cup mayo

1/4 cup vingear

1 T sugar

salt and pepper to taste

Mix mayo, vingear, sugar, salt and pepper in a bowl until combined. Add cabbage and stur until coated. Let sit 2-24 hours for best flavor. Great to make ahead for a party.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Roasted Orange Duck

1 whole duck

1 orange, zested and juiced

1 lemon, zested and juiced

salt and pepper to taste

Put duck in pan. Pour juices over outside of duck. Rub lemon and orange zest, salt, and pepper, outside and inside the duck. Bake at 325 degrees for 1 hour or until medium rare. Serve warm over rice or yakisoba noodles. Makes a great party dish. Also gluten free and super healthy.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Teriaki chicken

10 chicken legs

1 cup soy sauce

1 cup sugar

1 cup balsamic vinegar

1 cup water

1 T pepper

Put chicken in a pan. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix everything else together. Pour all the other ingredients evenly over the chicken. Bake for 45 minutes or until chicken is done. Serve over rice or noodles. Not healthy but kids love eating it at my house


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Double Protein Eggs

12 hardboiled eggs, peeled and sliced in half

4T mayo

3T mustard

12 ounces smoked salmon

1 cup argula

Put egg whites on a plate, and yolks in a bowl. Mix mayo and mustard, salt and pepper, into the yolks.

Place 1 or 2 of argula leaf/ves in each egg white. Scoop yolk mixture on top of the argula. Place 1/2 ounce of smoked salmon on top of yolk mixture.

Makes 24 peices,

great for a party. Gluten free. super healthy.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

French Devlied Eggs

12 hardboiled eggs, peeled and sliced in half

1/2 c creme fraiche

3T sweet and hot mustard

24 capers

1 cup argula

salt and pepper to taste

Put egg whites on a plate, and yolks in a bowl. Mix creme fraiche and mustard, salt and pepper, into the yolks.

Place 1 argula leaf in each egg white. Scoop yolk mixture on top of the argula. Place 1 caper on top of yolk mixture.

Makes 24 peices,

great for a party. Gluten free.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

Halloween Bloodshot Eggs

12 hardboiled eggs, peeled and sliced in half

1/2 c mayo

3T sweet and hot mustard

24 capers

6T paprika

6T sweet bell pepper, dried.

salt and pepper to taste

safron

Put egg whites on a plate, and yolks in a bowl. Mix mayo and mustard, salt and pepper, and paprika and pepper, into the yolks.

Scoop yolk mixture into the egg white. Place 1 caper on top of yolk mixture. srinkle saffron on the white of the egg.

Makes 24 peices,

kids find these hysterical to make, great for a party. Gluten free.


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

*This giveaway has ended.*

*Thank you to everyone who entered--the recipes are all wonderful and we'll be publishing many in our recipes section. Thank you as well to Classic Hostess for donating such an amazing prize. They have many wonderful items so check out their site!*

*The randomly chosen winner is....MrsKoehn! You will be notified by email. Congrats!!!*


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

Oh my WORD!!! I am literally crying over here. I have felt so bla this week with a cold and overwhelmed with things to do, this just totally made my day! Thank you so much!


----------

